# Windows - Trackpad not working properly in Windows Vista x64 on the MBP



## c.mason (Aug 4, 2008)

Having some issues with the trackpad working correctly on the MBP - installed Leopard (not sure if it installed fine as I had some errors doing it) and now the trackpad on the MBP is not allowing me to ever right click - or do two finger scrolling?

Am I missing a driver for this? If so does anyone know the name of the driver that will allow the trackpad to function correctly?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I may be way off base on this (I run XP via Parallels--and have used Bootcamp in the past--on Tiger) however, it appears that we have similar issues. As far as I can tell, there are no "drivers" it's simply something that doesn't function properly. At least not on the Windows "partition". I remedied this by buying a Windows compatible mouse and haven't had any trouble since.

Vegas recommended that I buy a mouse, and he was right. He's kind of a resident "guru". :up: 

Is it working correctly when you are running Leopard? (I noted that you said it wasn't working "at all", but I was unclear whether you meant when running either partition or just the Vista partition.)

Hopefully someone will have a better answer for you that knows a bit more about Leopard. I hope that helps in the meantime though!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

System Preferences>keyboard and mouse>track pad> put a check in use two fingers to scroll, and tap track pad using to fingers to secondary click. Just something to try, although you probably have that covered.
DISREGARD THIS POST! I read the question wrong, this will not help anything.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

All the drivers for Windows are on the Leopard disc, which is why the Bootcamp instructions tell you to install it on the Windows partition after you set it up.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Vegas recommended that I buy a mouse,


I did?



Farmgirl22 said:


> and he was right.


I was?



Farmgirl22 said:


> He's kind of a resident "guru". :up:


I am?

Aw, geez, thanks. Glad to have been of service. I aim to please.

In light of the above, I regurgitate (and reiterate) my alleged former comments.


----------

